# GHG decoys



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

hey i just bought a few doz. GHG life sized series eith the snap lock keels, they look realy nice but i am having second thought on the quality of the paint. what is the deal with these, are they going to hold up or am i going to have bald mallards by the end of their first season and how am i going to remedy this if it is a problem?


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I had the same problem with mine early on but they held out the season just fine. If your worried about it I wouldn't invest in any more GHG and switch to G&H's, the most durable decoys I have ever had experience with.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

hmm... shuld have posted on here before i spent all of my sweat shop money on them. how much are the g&h's?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

G&H may be durable but they look like a decoy and not a duck. I think they are some of the worst molds I have seen.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> G&H may be durable but they look like a decoy and not a duck.


AGGREED!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a couple dozen GHG hot buys and all i do is throw them in a back slam in the truck throw em like footballs into the water :lol: drive over them (ok maybe not that) but the paint so far has held up very well.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have had both the hot buy and the life sized models. The hot buys lasted longer then the life sized. Though in personal expereince all of the GHG paint and flocking sucks. I have over 7 dozen of the geese and duck dekes and I take great care of everything and there flocking is horrid as well as paint.


----------



## jaemersonke (Jul 19, 2006)

just get some hot buys. they will hold up for two seasons and at $20 per dozen they aren't to expensive to replace.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have also noticed that the HOT BUYS seem to be alot better decoys than the life size GHG decoys. Bought a dozen with the ace decoy weights for under 50 bucks and was very impressed.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't believe people really prefer GHG over G&H Duck decoys. In my opinion I don't think you need your duck spread to be as realistic as a goose spread. I hunt over the T&T 5/8th snow shells and will keep on buying GHG goose decoys, but when it comes to duck decoys G&H all day long. G&H last forever and they look great the paint never wares off b/c it is injected and they will never tip over no matter what, they always stay right side up. I hate how the keels come off the GHG life size decoys and how the paint chips. They look like a decoy you would buy at a DU auction and put on your shelf not in the water. I do like the GHG full body duck decoys. I don't mean to piss anyone off by saying this but if you think that you kill more ducks over the non reliable paint chipping GHG just b/c the mold is better your crazy, its 90% location when it comes to killing ducks IMO. If you want to buy some duck decoys that you will never have to replace by G&H IMO :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm gonna vote G&H as well. I don't see what makes them look more like a "decoy" than a "duck".

They are tough as nails, and I've never found myself with any complaints one how they look. That one's got me scratchin my head. :huh:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

People these days are way to into this Avery thing. I never paid for an Avery decoy until they came out with the 5/8 snow shells and those are the only ones I will buy. It's because everyone is drinking the kool aid :lol: . Guys these are just ducks they really are not that smart. I don't get how someone can say G&H are not realistic, have never heard anyone say that until today.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

bluebird said:


> its 90% location when it comes to killing ducks IMO.


Enough said right there. :thumb:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> I'm gonna vote G&H as well. I don't see what makes them look more like a "decoy" than a "duck".


Do you need your eyes checked?? I'd be happy to help you with that? :beer:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

the purpose of avery's "realism" is to sell more duck decoys.
id be much more concerned with how decoys ride in the water, and/or if you get that slappin noise when its choppy.
ive bought both. have too many of both.
but never regretted buyin G&H.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

if your worried about the money, get hot buys..have 5 dozen and used them for 3 years now and they look like i jsut bought them


----------

